# Wus Star Trek 1963 Special Edition Wtf...



## Kutusov

A lot of you have probably seen this already but I only spotted them today as one was for sale on the dark side:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f72/expression-interest-new-1963-chronograph-project-watch-1069351.html

I say it's a pretty nasty idea but what do I know...


----------



## Chromejob

What's wrong with it?


----------



## Kutusov

It's my own opinion, of course, but... Star Trek?? Maybe if it was a Star Wars or BSG watch









Plus, I'm no treky but isn't that logo wrong? Looks more like an Anarchy logo than start fleet's.

And what's up with turning a vintage looking, air force watch into a wink to a futuristic fantasy?

Sorry, it's just wrong, wrong, wrong!!! :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Yeah, I saw these but it looked wrong to me so I gave it a pass.

*Live long and prosper.*


----------



## Kutusov

There you go... the arrow logo is closed on its tail. That one on WUS looks like something out of a Sex Pistols LP cover...


----------



## Guest

got to agree, its pretty odd to take an existing vintage design and do that, it would work better with a redesigned 60`s space age designed case, i am a big StarTrek fan but that's :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest

Kutusov said:


> There you go... the arrow logo is closed on its tail. That one on WUS looks like something out of a Sex Pistols LP cover...


maybe a copyright issue


----------



## Kutusov

Bruce said:


> maybe a copyright issue


Probably but what's the point then?? - Don't answer, I know the point is that there will be enough people still buying it...

Well, now I want fraking BSG watch!!! So Says me!!


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a copyright issue
> 
> 
> 
> Probably but what's the point then?? - Don't answer, I know the point is that there will be enough people still buying it...
> 
> Well, now I want fraking BSG watch!!! So Says me!!
Click to expand...

No go on the BSG watch. How about "Space 1999" instead?


----------



## Kutusov

That was a very cool show!


----------



## William_Wilson

This is the Space 1999 watch:










Later,

William

P.S. - BSG is poo!


----------



## William_Wilson

Is there an actual picture of what this Star Trek (way better than Star Wars) watch is supposed to look like? The link didn't seem to take me anywhere useful. Also, as I recall, Paramount holds the licensing on Star Trek.

Later,

William


----------



## mel

It's a Lexus badge, isn't it? :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

mel said:


> It's a Lexus badge, isn't it? :lol:


Well done Mel, hadn't thought of that one!! It is a Lexus badge!!


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Is there an actual picture of what this Star Trek (way better than Star Wars) watch is supposed to look like? The link didn't seem to take me anywhere useful. Also, as I recall, Paramount holds the licensing on Star Trek.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


See if this one works for you... http://forums.watchuseek.com/f72/expression-interest-new-1963-chronograph-project-watch-1069351.html


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> P.S. - BSG is poo!


The old one is, this new one is one of the best TV shows of all times, let alone Sci-fi.

...and if you disagree, I'll be so offended I'll blow up your farm. So say we all!


----------



## miroman

Here's mine:

  

  

Gorgeous, isn't it 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Draygo

I had assumed it was a repro of a mis-guided venture into contemporary design by Seagull in the 60s, no?

And anyway ST has to better than SW (although I've never actually seen any of the Star Wars films, so can't be sure...)


----------



## Draygo

miroman said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Gorgeous, isn't it
> 
> Regards, Miro.


Looks good to me, Miro!


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> And anyway ST has to better than SW (although I've never actually seen any of the Star Wars films, so can't be sure...)


You're just wrong


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And anyway ST has to better than SW (although I've never actually seen any of the Star Wars films, so can't be sure...)
> 
> 
> 
> You're just wrong
Click to expand...

I usually am.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> I usually am.


And what the hell do you mean you haven't seen any of the SW movies??  Do yourself a favour and watch at least the first 3 ones (on tgeir odd order, it's the 4th, 5th and 6th :lol: )


----------



## William_Wilson

Well thank goodness J.J. Iruineverythingitouch has moved on to Star Wars now. 

As far as BSG is concerned, I would have been a lot happier if they had called it "Post Apocalyptic Alcoholics in Space with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder". That would have been much better than wasting the BSG name.









Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Well thank goodness J.J. Iruineverythingitouch has moved on to Star Wars now.
> 
> As far as BSG is concerned, I would have been a lot happier if they had called it "Post Apocalyptic Alcoholics in Space with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder". That would have been much better than wasting the BSG name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I'm glad you think like that Will, I really do!! I would hate to think of poor Dave all alone in his wrongness...


----------



## William_Wilson

O.K. So that is the watch we are talking about. I can't say I'm feeling the love.

Majel Barrett and her son had to jump through hoops with regard to some of the licensing for the stuff they had on their website. I guess that is why there couldn't be a proper Enterprise 1701 insignia on the dial of this watch.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank goodness J.J. Iruineverythingitouch has moved on to Star Wars now.
> 
> As far as BSG is concerned, I would have been a lot happier if they had called it "Post Apocalyptic Alcoholics in Space with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder". That would have been much better than wasting the BSG name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you think like that Will, I really do!! I would hate to think of poor Dave all alone in his wrongness...
Click to expand...

When I was a teenager, Battle Star Galactica was cheesy, but fun. The new one certainly was not fun. I still think it was a cheap trick using the name to sell a new series that had only a generic similarity.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> When I was a teenager, Battle Star Galactica was cheesy, but fun. The new one certainly was not fun. I still think it was a cheap trick using the name to sell a new series that had only a generic similarity.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Oh, I'll go by parts but I don't want to elaborate much on this, so... you're wrong on the first point, wrong on the second and... well, ok, maybe you're onto something on the third... it surely wasn't fair for this new BSG being connected to such rubbish show of the 80s... with all the same 2 scenes on every episode for every dogfight there was...









Seriously though, this new BSG is very much related to 9/11 in mood, subjects, moral dilemmas so yes, it's pretty dark. I guess it's pretty much love it or hate it.


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a teenager, Battle Star Galactica was cheesy, but fun. The new one certainly was not fun. I still think it was a cheap trick using the name to sell a new series that had only a generic similarity.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'll go by parts but I don't want to elaborate much on this, so... you're wrong on the first point, wrong on the second and... well, ok, maybe you're onto something on the third... it surely wasn't fair for this new BSG being connected to such rubbish show of the 80s... with all the same 2 scenes on every episode for every dogfight there was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, this new BSG is very much related to 9/11 in mood, subjects, moral dilemmas so yes, it's pretty dark. I guess it's pretty much love it or hate it.
Click to expand...

No, I'm correct on the first point, I was a teenager when it was on TV! On another point, Battlestar Galactica was a programme of the 1970's.

Now Galactica 1980 was a different situation. The Super Scouts parts one and two:











Larson Obviously lost his mind.  One more thing, Larson made Battlestar Galactica as film to cash in on Star Wars. It was so bad they put it on TV. Soooo... therefore, it is all George Lucas' fault. Damn you Star Wars! :taz:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson

Before somebody moans about topic drift... I still prefer this version of the 1963 reissue:










Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

Errrr... why does my browser no longer support embeded youtube videos? Opera for droid...


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Before somebody moans about topic drift... I still prefer this version of the 1963 reissue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Hear, hear!!

I wanted so much to like that watch... it has so much going for it but... something always held me back. Probably the hands that are too similar and the chinese characters


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> Errrr... why does my browser no longer support embeded youtube videos? Opera for droid...


Youtube and Google hate each other apparently, Videos need to launch elsewhere.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

But thats why I changed from Chrome to Opera... no mobile pages and crap like that. Youtube was supported until afew weeks ago, I think something just changed... makes no sense, this droid thing should be about supporting everything! Oh well... over to xda forum... life is like a forum.


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> Hear, hear!!
> 
> I wanted so much to like that watch... it has so much going for it but... something always held me back. Probably the hands that are too similar and the chinese characters


Under magnification, the hands look rather cheap. I wish it was all Chinese and none of that ZUAN nonsense.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hear, hear!!
> 
> I wanted so much to like that watch... it has so much going for it but... something always held me back. Probably the hands that are too similar and the chinese characters
> 
> 
> 
> Under magnification, the hands look rather cheap. I wish it was all Chinese and none of that ZUAN nonsense.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

Now that you mention it... a shorter hour hand and/or longer minute hand + all English dial and I would buy it.


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> But thats why I changed from Chrome to Opera... no mobile pages and crap like that. Youtube was supported until afew weeks ago, I think something just changed... makes no sense, this droid thing should be about supporting everything! Oh well... over to xda forum... life is like a forum.


The conspiracy of daily updates to run up your data usage leads to all of these pointless changes. One thing is fixed and another is ruined. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

Yeah... life is *****...


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> And what the hell do you mean you haven't seen any of the SW movies??


I'm not sure why - I must have been bang on the target demographic when it was released. I'm not against it in principle - I like a bit of sic-fi - but the odd clips I have seen over the years on TV didn't look too compelling. Genuine question: Today, is it all about nostalgia with a bit of irony thrown in, or does it stand the test of time? I need to know it'll be worth seeing if I'm going to give up on my boring party conversation starter... "You know, I'e never seen Start Wars..." (Then again, I've never seen more than 10 seconds of Harry Potter, certainly haven't read a word of it, and have o desire to do so ...so that might suffice as a substitute.)

Back to the 1963 re-issue. I like it. A lot. Regret selling mine some days. To be honest, it was only the gold details that I don't like too much.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> : Today, is it all about nostalgia with a bit of irony thrown in, or does it stand the test of time? I need to know it'll be worth seeing if I'm going to give up on my boring party conversation starter... "You know, I'e never seen Start Wars..." (Then again, I've never seen more than 10 seconds of Harry Potter, certainly haven't read a word of it, and have o desire to do so ...so that might suffice as a substitute.)


It's hard to say... it's Sci-Fi made in another era, so it can't possibly compete with Avengers stuff of today. But it was groundbreaking at the time, no one had seen anything like it and maybe that feeling stuck with us. I think it's still a cool story and all, give a go when you really have nothing else to do...

And I'm ashamed to say I did watch all the HP.. It was pretty much something I made myself do because a lot of people were talking about it at the time (when it ended). It's utter rubbish IMO, I have no idea why people put it up there with LOTR (books or movies). I was really hoping that the f-ing kid died at the end but not even that joy...


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> It's hard to say... it's Sci-Fi made in another era, so it can't possibly compete with Avengers stuff of today. But it was groundbreaking at the time, no one had seen anything like it and maybe that feeling stuck with us. I think it's still a cool story and all, give a go when you really have nothing else to do...


The irony in what you're saying is the fact that Star Wars was an homage to the American movie serials of the 1930's and 40's. The screen wipes from one scene to the next were straight out of Flash Gordon. I enjoyed the original three films, but the three that followed were as enjoyable as going potty, then pouring vinegar on your behind and wiping with sandpaper. 

I recommend strongly that anyone who likes the three newest films watch Mr. Plinkett's explanation of why they suck. Here is part one of the Phantom Menace set:






Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

Yeah, the 3 new ones were pretty bad... but people that never had seen the older ones loved them. So I guess there's something to it about the nostalgia factor that Dave mentioned.


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> Yeah, the 3 new ones were pretty bad... but people that never had seen the older ones loved them. So I guess there's something to it about the nostalgia factor that Dave mentioned.


With regards to younger audiences loving the new ones, as Mr. Plinkett said, they are f---ing idiots. Bright and shiny things capturing their childish imagination. If Disney makes the mistake of using any of George Lucas' story notes in the new movie, it will be nothing more than a hodge-podge of lens flare and CGI bombardment.

Anyway, the only good thing to happen with Star Wars recently was the Family Guy trilogy. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

I was talking about older people I know that only got into SW when they had to take the kids to see the new ones. But yeah, one of the things that was really bad in these new ones was the massive CGI and all the crap that was going on at the same time. On paper, those huge battles sound pretty cool but on the screen it's just too much. Let's see what JJ does for the franchise, I liked his two ST (but I'm not a huge fan, so no idea if he screwed them up)


----------



## Who. Me?

Kutusov said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a copyright issue
> 
> 
> 
> Probably but what's the point then?? - Don't answer, I know the point is that there will be enough people still buying it...
> 
> Well, now I want fraking BSG watch!!! So Says me!!
Click to expand...

Screw the watch, I want a daggit.


----------



## William_Wilson

Later,

William


----------



## Chascomm

Kutusov said:


> It's my own opinion, of course, but... Star Trek?? Maybe if it was a Star Wars or BSG watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I'm no treky but isn't that logo wrong? Looks more like an Anarchy logo than start fleet's.
> 
> And what's up with turning a vintage looking, air force watch into a wink to a futuristic fantasy?
> 
> Sorry, it's just wrong, wrong, wrong!!! :lol:


This is just a wind-up, right?

Surely you know the back story?

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t102/cnmark/Seagullfrom1967originalface.jpg

I wonder if Paramount ever paid for the use of that logo...


----------



## Kutusov

Chascomm said:


> This is just a wind-up, right?


Well, yes!


----------



## Chascomm

Kutusov said:


> Chascomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a wind-up, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes!
Click to expand...

No worries then. How do you feel about the Sea-Gull vs Mazda logo thing?


----------



## Kutusov

Hah! Not so apparent to me as the ST and Lexus thing on these watches but I see your point! Well spotted! :lol:


----------



## Chascomm

Kutusov said:


> Hah! Not so apparent to me as the ST and Lexus thing on these watches but I see your point! Well spotted! :lol:


My guess is that Mazda, back in the late '90s, thought Sea-Gull was on the decline so they'd just borrow the logo. Who would know?

As for that logo used for the first PLAAF chronos (which I doubt Gene Roddenberry ever saw when he was creating Star Trek); I've no idea what it actually represents or who designed it. It is a symbol for a particular branch of the air force (like the Shturmanskie winged bomb) or just some abstract representation of speed because they felt like they needed some kind of logo on the watch?


----------



## Kutusov

You got me there, I'm anything but an expert on ST stuff. My guess is that it's an approximation to the ST logo... which I think it's the logo for Star Fleet or something like that within that universe?


----------



## William_Wilson

This was the insignia of the U.S.S. Enterprise:










After the battle of Whogivesashit it was adopted as the insignia of Star Fleet in general. At this point individual ship's insignias were discontinued.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap and that's not that on the watch... I still think Mel came closer, it's a Lexus badge


----------



## Kutusov

BTW, this watch would make more sense in the BSG universe and their need for analogue, mechanical stuff that couldn't be so easily infected by Cylon virus. I wonder what watches were used in BSG but I have a feeling that I would actually see a lot of G-Shocks (aside from Adama's pocket watch, IIRC)


----------



## miroman

I still can't get why this thread was named such...

The watch is really excellent. How does it with Star Wars, Battle Star Galactica or Star Trek? If somebody understands it's roots, he will like it. If somebody doesn't, OK, no need to be sarcastic or ironic.

Meanwhile, it already has it's name: 1963Ed 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kutusov

miroman said:


> I still can't get why this thread was named such...
> 
> The watch is really excellent. How does it with Star Wars, Battle Star Galactica or Star Trek? If somebody understands it's roots, he will like it. If somebody doesn't, OK, no need to be sarcastic or ironic.


Sure there is need to be ironic, especially these days! You like it and that's why you got one, no need to be offended... The thread was named as such because I don't like it and it was me who opened it but I don't feel that at this point I need to add "IMO", people know that I'm going through a tough time liking anything! I even refrained from buying watches I think I like because I had 6 or 7 that I put in the sales forum the very same day they arrived! Besides, I hope everybody knows that there isn't a single watch that is unanimously liked...

The Star Trek, SW, BSG thing has nothing to do with the watch itself, just nerds being nerds and their nerdy turf wars. It's all in good fun Miro! I might have named the thread a bit different if I knew you had one but I'm glad I didn't know that, it would have taken a bit of the edge off of something that was half tongue in cheek... :cheers:


----------



## Chascomm

Kutusov said:


> You got me there, I'm anything but an expert on ST stuff. My guess is that it's an approximation to the ST logo... which I think it's the logo for Star Fleet or something like that within that universe?


No, that's what I'm saying: the first chronograph watches produced for the Chinese air force back in the 1960s used that exact same logo (as reproduced on these new watches) several years before the Star Trek show was created featuring a very similar logo. This PLAAF logo is known colloquially as 'the Trekkie logo' over on the WUS CMWF because the similarity is amusing, but the Chinese use of the logo came first. That is the actual origin of the logo on the 63ED chrono.

I thought you knew and were just having a laugh.


----------



## William_Wilson

No no no no no no! Gary Seven travelled back from the year 4000 to pre trek Mainland China and fixed all of the pre-date problems. 










The smart money is on SG-1 anyway.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

Chascomm said:


> No, that's what I'm saying: the first chronograph watches produced for the Chinese air force back in the 1960s used that exact same logo (as reproduced on these new watches) several years before the Star Trek show was created featuring a very similar logo. This PLAAF logo is known colloquially as 'the Trekkie logo' over on the WUS CMWF because the similarity is amusing, but the Chinese use of the logo came first. That is the actual origin of the logo on the 63ED chrono.
> 
> I thought you knew and were just having a laugh.


Well, that's almost embarrassing... no, I didn't know that! Now I understand Miro's post! So this is the original look of the 1963 and has nothing to do with ST? That changes things a lot for me, like it a lot better.

And some fellow members I have! Took 4 pages to someone enlighten me! :lol:

Cheers for that, BTW!


----------



## William_Wilson

I still don't know what is going on. Like they say: The situation is hopeless, but not serious!



Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

From what I understand, that watch has nothing o do with ST, it's actually how the first air force watches looked like. So yeah, you own a re-edition of a latter model :lol:

That's what I get from posting stuff I don't even know I don't know about.... but I really don't hang out on any of the forums mentioned, so no way I could have known.


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> And some fellow members I have! Took 4 pages to someone enlighten me! :lol:





Draygo said:


> I had assumed it was a repro of a mis-guided venture into contemporary design by Seagull in the 60s, no?


...we try, Renato, we try. Some people just don't want to be enlightened... :lol:


----------



## mel

Life is hard Renato! Especially when age starts catching up! ldman:

Don't I know it! :lol:

It IS a Lexus badge tho' (about cars, do they still make ARO 4x4 in Portugal? That was a beast! )


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, sure!! As if I knew when ST came out and figured by what you said that this had nothing to do with ST despite being called a "treky". Feels like I'm talking to a Jesuit explaining to me why transubstantiation works by a function of how many angles fit into the tip of a needle.


----------



## Kutusov

mel said:


> It IS a Lexus badge tho' (about cars, do they still make ARO 4x4 in Portugal? That was a beast! )


Not for a long time!!! They were built along with some Peugeot 4x4 project that was called a UMM (UniÃ£o Metalo-MecÃ¢nica). I haven't seen an ARO for ages but the UMMs are still around, tough buggers!

But we have evolved and reached UK levels in car manufacturing... 0 national brands!! :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

BTW....

----DISCLAIMER ----

This is a silly thread and it's not my fault. I here by blame all of you for it. And Bushmills. And Guinness also. So all the former Great Britain or UK or whatever ever it was when Ireland was under the crown's rule.

Like Poncios Pilatos, I wash my hands of the subject because there's no way I would ever or will ever know such details about a watch.

You people are nuts and you are not bringing me down with it!!!

So there!!!

:doctor: :duh: :toot: :band: atsak: :velho: :djmixin: :scooter: :biker:

PS: BSG rulzzz


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> You people are nuts and you are not bringing me down with it!!!


It`s too late,Renato, you`re just as nutty as the rest of us  :rofl:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s too late,Renato, you`re just as nutty as the rest of us  :rofl:


----------



## Kutusov

Hah, found a Cylon watch!!!



















I suspect not a good watch to bring to a boring date...


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It`s too late,Renato, you`re just as nutty as the rest of us  :rofl:
Click to expand...






Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph

i would rather a blake 7 watch myself


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> i would rather a blake 7 watch myself


That looks like a variation of those ankle things when you are under house arrest! :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson

Blake's7, now that was the way to end a TV programme! 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Blake's7, now that was the way to end a TV programme!
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I think I never watched that, nor do I think I'm aware of it... worth checking out? Yae or nay?


----------



## chris.ph

its crap now but it was brilliant then lol watch it for the blonde :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Nha... I think I'll pass... I'm currently watching Justified and that's crap enough for a few months...


----------



## William_Wilson

Here is the last scene of the last episode:






I was gleeful afterwards. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson

Soolin gave me a semi.










Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph

and still worth one


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Here is the last scene of the last episode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gleeful afterwards. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Jeeee.... those were 6 terrible minutes of my life I'll never get back...


----------



## mel

Blakes Seven - - Servalan did it for me - - in my dreams. Always woke up sticky! Jacqueline Pearce ISTR was her real name as an actress! :focus:

I was younger then of course


----------



## William_Wilson

She was rather foxy in her early days in the business, during the mid sixties.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> Jeeee.... those were 6 terrible minutes of my life I'll never get back...


 How could you not like that? It was even more grim and joyless than BSG? Shoot down most of the primary cast and imply the survivors would likely follow. 

Later,

William


----------



## Chromejob

I guess someone thought the dial logo looks like the insignia on the side of the NCC_1701-A, sometimes modified a wee bit:



















But the TOS insignia that was on the model (and Matt Jeffries had a set dressing thing that you sometimes saw behind Admiral Whatsisbutt on the view screen) was a bit more abstract.










Did I melt anyone's modem? :}


----------

